

My weirdest database experience - pai1009
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/notes-from-the-lab/my-weirdest-database-experience

======
FroshKiller
Saving you a click: The author's "weirdest database experience" was that she
didn't over-engineer a user interface, gave a user more or less direct
database access for data entry and trained her on how to use it properly for
her specific task, and didn't have any trouble.

